# help with raised panel bits



## ccmnova (Nov 4, 2009)

I am looking for a raised panel bit that will allow raised panel cutting on both sides of the panel - for interior doors. Most all bits I see (and have) would not allow a cut on both sides without compromising the raised panel shape. When I look at some raised panel interior doors on the market, they have a very shallow raised panel cut on both sides - it's almost flat. That allows a full profile on both sides and maintain a 1/4 or larger tongue. 

I can use both horizontal and vertical panel raisers - would think the vertical ones could have a very shallow profile.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Don't see the big deal just use your ver.bits on both side of the panels..


=========


----------



## ccmnova (Nov 4, 2009)

with the vertical bit, at least with the one that I have, when I put a full profile on the panel on one side (3/4 inch material), I'm left with a 1/4 inch tongue. There's not enough thickness to put a profile on both sides - that's why I think you need some kind of shallow panel raiser bit.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Don't see the big deal just use your ver.bits on both side of the panels..
> 
> 
> =========


Hi Bob

You've some serious money invested in that CMT set !

For the Brits, Axminster have again got some very cheap deals on certain CMT bits.

CMT Pierce and Trim Cutter - D=12.7mm - X=31.7mm - S=1/2" 

Product Code: 816627 (normally £14.90)* £4.99 

CMT Replaceable Tip Roundover Cutter - D=24.6mm - X=19.5mm - R=3mm - S=1/4" 

Product Code: 661031 (normally £42.00)* £19.95 

CMT Replaceable Tip Laminate Cutter - D=5/8" - X=48.3mm - S=1/2" 

Product Code: 653159 (normally £62.95)* £19.95 

CMT Bottom Bearing Guided Straight Cutter - D=19mm - X=12mm - S=1/4" 

Product Code: 657690 (normally £31.60)* £9.95

Most of these have replaceable tips that offer at least two cutting edges. At these prices they are cheaper than regular bits with brazed tips.
I don't see replaceable tip router bits around usually.

It's strange as UK suppliers of CMT are usually so dear that I pull CMT bits from Canada.

Axminster sold me the CMT 13 piece 1/2" shank set earlier in the year for less than half the price that it shows in my old 1995 UK catalogue, when they had a similar offer. The only thing I could find was that the 1/4" and 1/2" straight bits were undersized and that hadn't been mentioned in the offer. It's no problem, as now I know, I'll get plenty of use out of them for plywood.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## ccmnova (Nov 4, 2009)

ccmnova said:


> with the vertical bit, at least with the one that I have, when I put a full profile on the panel on one side (3/4 inch material), I'm left with a 1/4 inch tongue. There's not enough thickness to put a profile on both sides - that's why I think you need some kind of shallow panel raiser bit.


I still cannot find a bit that will allow a raised panel cut on both sides. There has to be a very shallow cutter that will allow this - like the ones used for interior doors that you purchase from the home supply stores. The panels on these are even less that 3/4 inch material and have a shallow, almost flat raised panel profile on both sides.


----------



## ccmnova (Nov 4, 2009)

I believe that I found a raised panel cutter that will do the job.

Does anyone have experience with bits from "infinity"

Entry & Passage Door Making Router Bit Set-Carbide Router Bits | Router Bit Sets | Shaper Cutters | Saw Blades | Planer Knives | Jointer Knives | Infinity Cutting Tools


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi Henry: I have been buying bits from Infinity for quite a while. I have the set for the
interior doors. The make the bits in Fla. and they are of good quality. They are very good in customer service. I would suggest that you call them on there 800 number and talk to the the tech people, they can help. The bits that are used by companys that make doors are usually not router bits they are shaper cutters, and controled by
CNC equipment.  hope this helps. Woodnut65


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Just looked at the Infinity bits suggested.Infinity are OK. I've some of their bits. The question is how thick are your doors?
The Infinity ones appear to be no different in their ability to cut the panels than 1pc 3-1/2" Diameter Roman Ogee Raised Panel Router Bit - eBay (item 130345722307 end time Nov-25-09 14:16:59 PST)

Either way, you are still going to have to cut the two sides seperately. I don't know of any that do both sides simultaneously as the power needed would be significantly more than even the bigger hand held routers can deliver, whether table mounted. As Richard pointed out, commercially these are done on shapers.
Cannot you use your existing cutter and just cut a shallower tenon? The shaker style ones with a straight profile might suit better.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Can you say TRAPing THE STOCK 

http://cgi.ebay.com/3-PC-ELITE-DOOR...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_2?hash=item33579fac9c

=====


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Interesting one ! I spent some time after my previous post leafing through the Infinity paper catalogue and was impressed by their set, with the ability to switch from 1/4" to 1/2" cutter to suit different door thicknesses. The Elite one does the same at half the price. 
Infinity seem to be quite inventive with a lot of their combinations, though they are expensive for impulse buying ! OTOH, I felt for them coming up with ideas, producing them with North American costs, then having to compete with similar ideas produced in lower cost environments. Having said that, they aren't really losing my trade as I would be unlikely to pay top dollar anyway for something I don't use to earn a living on.
Not all the imports are poor, particularly for the use we give them. 

I checked my panel raising sets closely, with a view to seeing whether purchasing a 1/2" cutter for swapping out with the 1/4" ones fitted, might extend their use and was surprised to discover the very cheapest set, frankly bought because it was so ridiculously cheap that I couldn't afford to turn it down, actually used 3-wing cutters and appeared to be much better quality than the price might suggest. I suspected what the rag trade calls cabbage - production over run from supplying a more up market customer.

Just looking at the Elite one, I did wonder whether the remaining thread on the shank was sufficient to give full purchase to the nut when the 1/4" cutter was swapped for the 1/2" one, but it may just be the photo.

Still envy you your CMT set, Bob. My good stuff is mostly CMT, for finishing cuts, but all bought at sale prices and I haven't seen that set at the right price yet ! Hope springs eternal !

Cheers

Peter
(coughing and spluttering with a cold)


----------



## ccmnova (Nov 4, 2009)

Looking more closely at that infinty set, the B1 dimension is minimum 5/16. if cutting both sides = 2 x 5/16 = 10/16 leaving only 1/8 tongue for 3/4 stock. In short , they won't work either on interior doors.

What I am trying to do is make 1-3/8 interior passage doors that have a 3/4 inch panel raised on both sides and with a 1/4 inch tongue. I know that the raised panels woul dhave to be cut one at a time on both sides.

This would mean that the bit b1 dimension would have to be 1/4 inch. 1/4 x 2 + 1/4 = 3/4.

I can't understand why there are no bits that I can find to do this. As I mentioned, the interior passage doors in my house have panels that are less than 3/4 inch thick and they of course have a raised panel cut on each side.


----------



## ccmnova (Nov 4, 2009)

Here's a sketch of what I am looking for - the stock is 3/4 and the B1 bit dimension is 1/4 inch. This will allow a raised panel profile on both sides of 3/4 inch stock.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

Look hard you will see the bearings switch out...( 1/4" thick bearing) at 1/4 of the price..most will use the set one time I think..I have the set and it's a easy switch out for 1/4" to 1/2" as far as the panel cutter, just about any panel bit will do the job fine,,just need to make a shallow cut or use a ver.bit..

==========



istracpsboss said:


> Interesting one ! I spent some time after my previous post leafing through the Infinity paper catalogue and was impressed by their set, with the ability to switch from 1/4" to 1/2" cutter to suit different door thicknesses. The Elite one does the same at half the price.
> Infinity seem to be quite inventive with a lot of their combinations, though they are expensive for impulse buying ! OTOH, I felt for them coming up with ideas, producing them with North American costs, then having to compete with similar ideas produced in lower cost environments. Having said that, they aren't really losing my trade as I would be unlikely to pay top dollar anyway for something I don't use to earn a living on.
> Not all the imports are poor, particularly for the use we give them.
> 
> ...


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

The drawing you show looks like a shaker style. Since the center panel is 3/4 can you use a cabinet bit and route both sides of the panel? Some panel cutters have a back cutter but that would not give the same profile on both sides so just take the back cutter of the bit. Route both sides of panel with just the large cutter. Set the depth so you end up with your 1/4 tongue.

If the center panels are square with no arches you could even take the bearing off & use the router table fence. Either way I would not try this in one pass, make several & route the end grain first.


Shaker Raised Panel w/Back Cutter-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

MLCS Raised Panel Carbide Tipped Router Bits 2

Freud Tools - Quadra-Cut™ Raised Panel Bits


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

I would tend to agree with Woodnut65 about your doors made with a CNC Shaper. If you can't find or make the Raised panel cutters do both sides of 3/4" panels you will have to make panels 1" thick which should solve your problem. If that is feasible for you.


----------



## ccmnova (Nov 4, 2009)

Ijust have to believe that there are cutters available for this - they make the entry and interior passage door sets for the stile and rail but they do not include the raised panel bit. The cut thats on my interior doors looks like it would be a simple shape for a router bit - I just haven't found one. The panels on these are less than 3/4 inch thick for sure.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I guess I'm not understanding why you can't find any bits to do what you want. Several have been posted. Here are just a few more that will do exactly what you're wanting.

Grizzly.com® -- Product Categories

MLCS Raised Panel Carbide Tipped Router Bits 1


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

ccmnova said:


> Ijust have to believe that there are cutters available for this - they make the entry and interior passage door sets for the stile and rail but they do not include the raised panel bit. The cut thats on my interior doors looks like it would be a simple shape for a router bit - I just haven't found one. The panels on these are less than 3/4 inch thick for sure.


Henry:

Now the reality of routers and the practice of their use, comes out. You're going to have to examine carefully what and how you're going to solve your problem. Then, apply imagination and present your solution to the members of the forum for their input. Members have put forth possible solutions with little information. We need a complete picture of what it is that you're attempting to do. You may be able to accomplish what you want with a combination of methods. Based on the little information at hand, I might be tempted to use a table saw for some cuts and a radial arm saw for others. Indeed, a combination of tools might be in order.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Henry, I had seen this thread last weekend, but had already rolled my shop back into the garage. So this morning, before working on a clock for Christmas, I set out to see what I could do with standard bits. And a scrap of 3/4" MDF. Is this what you are trying to end up with.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Rusty

This is what? Using the regular cutter with a bigger bearing on it so that it doesn't go all the way? It sounds like the simplest solution.

Chears

Peter


----------



## ccmnova (Nov 4, 2009)

Yes - that would work for 3/4 inch stock on panels for interior doors and looks like it leaves a 1/4 inch tongue - please let me know what panel raiser did you use ???


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

Here is how I did it with a well used HF cabinet makers set. Another thought I had(if you want a thinner panel)is to use a dishcutter bit. Backing the fence away each pass until you get the profile length you want.


----------



## proent49 (Dec 6, 2009)

I have a rail and stile cabinet set, used it on a set of kitchen cupboards about 40 panels, worked great, no chatter marks and smooth.


----------



## ccmnova (Nov 4, 2009)

here's one I found that looks like it would be good for dual raised panels without needing thick stock 

C1415 5° Face Cut 3-1/2" Raised Panel Bit, 1/2" Shank


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

You may thing about using your table saw,,you can make your jig or just buy one.

=====



ccmnova said:


> here's one I found that looks like it would be good for dual raised panels without needing thick stock
> 
> C1415 5° Face Cut 3-1/2" Raised Panel Bit, 1/2" Shank


----------



## ccmnova (Nov 4, 2009)

I think that this bit as mentioned before would give you a good flat section of the tongue, and then even a rounded portion at the end of the raised panel. The shallow angle would for sure work with thinner stock for cutting both sides.

C1415 5° Face Cut 3-1/2" Raised Panel Bit, 1/2" Shank


----------



## Roba1013 (Aug 20, 2010)

*Skil Raised Panel Bit*

I hope I am posting this right..... sorry if not.

I recently bought the Skil 91704 bit set -stile and rail, and a raised panel bit. I use the stile and rail all the time. I am wanting to use the raised panel bit but have lost the directions. I've searched Skil and that was a frustrating search which got me no where fast.

Anyone have the Skil raised panel bit? Is there a specific depth to start with? 

I've been reading the forum and if there is an answer you guys will have it.


----------



## ccmnova (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm guessing it's a horizontal bit. Do some trials on scrap - set the height and then back the fence after each pass, starting out with a small amount each time. That should give you a clean cut. Keep the rpm to a moderate level. The bit I mentioned above will go in one (clean) pass on pine - it cuts such a shallow profile.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rob

This is not for the Skill set but most panel bits are used the same way. 
here's just some that will help..check out the last link it's a great one..

Skil 91704 Ogee Stile & Rail 1/2 Inch Router Bit Set
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/graphics2/TM04-11railstile0911.pdf
YouTube - MLCS Miter Raised Panel Door How To
YouTube - Raised panel doors for my featured records storage cabinet
YouTube - Single Raised Panel Door in Seconds

Building Raised Panel Doors - NewWoodworker.com LLC

see video, great one
Eagle America Router Bits - Raised Panel Bits With Back Cutter

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjW5Ht0x49A&feature=channel
=======



Robb said:


> I hope I am posting this right..... sorry if not.
> 
> I recently bought the Skil 91704 bit set -stile and rail, and a raised panel bit. I use the stile and rail all the time. I am wanting to use the raised panel bit but have lost the directions. I've searched Skil and that was a frustrating search which got me no where fast.
> 
> ...


----------

